# Newbie Question on Winter Tyres



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you tell me please if when fitting winter tyres do you have to fit them all round or fit then to the drive axle. Many thanks Tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You need to fit them to all wheels on all axles. To mix them could seriously impair the performance and handling characteristics of your vehicle. Ideally you should also replace the spare if you have one.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Tony

We bought two winter tyres last year and fitted them to the drive axel of our car. This year we put another two onto the drive axel and put the older ones onto the non drive wheels (if that makes sense) so now we have winter tyres all round.

Is that what you are thinking of doing?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would only fit them to all the road wheels.

I never bother about the spare.

Run Seven vehicles and can't remember the last time I used a spare.

TM


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Winter tyres need to be fitted to all the wheels, regardless of drive axle.
We actually have 2 sets of wheels (6 per set) which we change every year in autumn and spring. After a few years it is by far the cheapest way. € 45 at the local garage for a full wheel change.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replys. Yes Cheryl is the awswer that was the plan. Put two on the drive axle then change the other two when they are worn 
Not sure now with the reply may have to dig deep and buy 4.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Driving with only 2 winter tires will make the car behave like you drive on ice and then engage your handbrake. Not much fun (well it can be).


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This has been posted before.






Just skip the ad at the beginning. :roll:


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that. Getting 4 the YouTube video swung itv


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Tony0851 said:


> that was the plan. Put two on the drive axle then change the other two when they are worn
> Not sure now with the reply may have to dig deep and buy 4.


DO NOT fit only two winter tyres - the difference in grip levels will get you in trouble.

Fit none, or fit four!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely it depends on where and when you are using the van, If you are only in the UK and do not use the vehicle in bad weather as such then just the front 2 wheels would be fine. 
However if you are going to change the rear next year anyway then change all 4 now. Then you will not be restricted to when or where you go away.see my link below about hankok tyres on offer.

cabby
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-153969-.html


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Bigtwin. I am getting 4 the you tube video shown me the trouble I could get into


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Having got fed up with having no traction on our front wheel drive Boxer based 'van, on just wet grass never mind muddy conditions, I fitted a pair of Toyo H09's on the front only, early in the season a couple if years ago and that did the trick. 

However, having researched further the potential performance issues on snow/ice, I bought another pair before winter set in, transferring the used pair to the rear and fitting the new ones on the front. 

They have remained in use all year round since. We have been very pleased with them, in both wet grass/muddy conditions and snow/ice during Scottish winters. We even managed to drive along a road where a four wheel drive (not on winter tyres) had failed!

I didn't bother about a spare, but when replacements are needed I will keep the best of the used ones as a spare. Note that it is recommended to change them before reaching the minimum legal depth of tread, for effective winter use.

By the way, I now have a superfluous set of Spider Spikes, if anyone's interested! :wink:


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

You will have to forgive me Rodger what are spider claws 

Regards tony


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Tony0851 said:


> You will have to forgive me Rodger what are spider claws
> Regards tony


Sorry, Tony, should have said spider spikes:

http://www.spikes-spiders.com/sport

Used to carry them all the time and they got us out when bogged down in mud a few times, but have never needed them since fitting the Toyo M&S tyres.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cabby did you get them Hankook tyres on offer wondered what they was like. Looked on the link for my size 225/75/16. And they are £160. 

Regards Tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ouch.!!!! Try these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4x-WINTER...pect+Ratio:75|Diameter:16&hash=item2331352c5f

this link to a thread about Kumho tyres
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91702-kumho.html+tyres

cabby


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rodger. Just looked at the video. They look a right piece of kit and so easy to put on. How much do you want for them?

Regards Tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Fine, until it snows, gets ice or aquaplanes.

Okay on the M25 at rush hour @ 5 mph. No good on the M11 in Snow!

TM


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Cabby. I have a mate who deals in tyres if can't match that price I will get them . 

Regards Tony


----------

